# ماذا تحب المرأه فى الرجل



## ++menooo++ (4 مارس 2006)

*ماذا تحب المرأه فى الرجل*

*
المعاملة بالشوكة والسكين 

أي أن تكون حريصا للغاية في أسلوبك معها، وتراعي ألفاظك وأوصافك لها، وتشعرها بأنك ابن ناس وخايف على مشاعرها، أي باختصار تبقى زي إللي بيقولوا عليهم "شباب ملزق". 

يعترض طريقها بالقوة 

المرأة تكره العنف بشكل عام، ولكنه لو عنف عاطفي تعشقه وتموت فيه حتى لو أبدت غير ذلك، فالمرأة تعشق الرجل الذي يحتجزها بالقوة ويقول لها كلام جميل. 

أبيض من جوة 

حيث تعشق المرأة الرجل القوي من الخارج والضغيف معها في داخله، فهي تريده كالعجينة بين يديها وتريده أسمنتي صلب في تعامله مع الناس وفي مواجهة الحياة، وهنا تشعر بقوتها وتأثير أنوثتها. 

الذي يفهمها 

أو بمعنى أدق نجد المرأة تعشق الرجل الذي يفهمها ويقدر مشاعرها وطموحاتها ولا يسخر من رغباتها، لأن هذه هي مشكلة معظم النساء حيث تجد كل امرأة تقول "أنا ما فيش احد فاهمني". 

مجنون وغير روتيني 

فالرمأة تكره الرجل الممل الروتيني الذي يقوم بنفس الأفعال في نفس الأوقات وبنفس الأسلوب حتى لو كانت أفعال جميلة، ولكنها تريد أن يغير لها في نظام حياتها ويفاجئها بالهدايا وبأفكار مبتكرة وبسفريات جديدة بل وموضوعات مثيرة. 

الولاء 

تعشق المرأة ولاء الرجل لها لأن كل امرأة دائما ما تكون قلقة بشأن المستقبل وبشأن استمرار ولاء شريكها لها، وخاصة مع تهديد هذا الولاء بالدمار مع كل كليب جديد لهيفاء وهبي. 

مشاعر الأبوة 

وهذه الصفة توصلك إلى قلب كل امرأة بسهولة، فهي إما تكون راضية تماما عن والدها فسوف تحبك لأنك تحمل صفات الأبوة مثله، وإما أن تكون محرومة منها أو كارهة له فسوف تحبك أيضا لتعوضها عما فات
*


----------



## artamisss (6 مارس 2006)

ههههههه حلو ة  قوى الشوكه والسكينه دى 
بس اقولك انا بقى على رد الرجل على المراءة   وهى انها تنسى كلللللللللللللل الللى فات دة علشان مش هايعمله :heat:


----------



## blackguitar (12 مارس 2006)

*ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم لا بجد فكره هجرب انفذها على الولايا بتوعى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## †gomana† (12 مارس 2006)

*هههههههههههه  ولايا بتوعك يا بلاكوتا*

*موضوع عسل اوى يا مينو شكرا*


----------



## عدرا (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تحب المرأه فى الرجل*

كلامك كلة صح يا مينو فالمراة كتلة من المشاعر الملتهبةوتريدمن الرجل ان يقدرها


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تحب المرأه فى الرجل*

موضوع حلو يا مينوووووووووووو
ميرسى ليك


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تحب المرأه فى الرجل*

++menooo++

شكرا للموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## sara23 (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تحب المرأه فى الرجل*

موضوع بجد حلو تسلم ايدك عليه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تحب المرأه فى الرجل*

*يمواضيعك يمينو تسلم ايدك يقمر ​*


----------



## ponponayah (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تحب المرأه فى الرجل*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل اوووووووووى
ميرسى يا مينو على الموضوع


----------

